# Lost world Reptiles Birmingham



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

I know this shop has being gone for a good few years now does anyone know what happend to it


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

Was that the one on the way to solihull from the city centre? went in there once that was aaages ago. Couldn't quite remember where it was though, so never went back!


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

No it was in selly oak the only reason i ask is i was reading a old post on here about shops in birmingham and not one person mentioned this shop as it was a pretty good shop


----------



## The Golden Boy (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought it was owned by the same people from Birmingham Reptiles and Pets in Erdington - From memory, they said it just wasnt making enough money to justify it . . .


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont think it was carnt be 100% on that tho the owner of lost world reptiles was john and i am sure thats not the name of the owner of birmingham reps anyone else know


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Viper88 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Lost world reptiles*

My Brother used to own the shop his name is John Whitehouse he sold it to paul who owns birmingham reptiles but I dont think he had it for long because it turned into posh pets! It was a really good shop it was a shame he had to sell it.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Viper88 said:


> My Brother used to own the shop his name is John Whitehouse he sold it to paul who owns birmingham reptiles but I dont think he had it for long because it turned into posh pets! It was a really good shop it was a shame he had to sell it.


 
I agree was a really good shop what does your brother do now is he still into his reptiles


----------



## Viper88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dendroman said:


> I agree was a really good shop what does your brother do now is he still into his reptiles


Yeh he has got a different job now,He has just got himself a green tree monitor but he hadn't kept anything for a whilebut he is keen for getting more so he has got the urge back! Did u go to his shop alot?


----------



## JohnW (Mar 22, 2010)

*lost world.*

Hello dendroman,cheers for saying you liked the shop,i ran the shop a bit to much like a hobby instead of a business which made it a bit difficult to plan for the future and sold it to birmingham reps in 2004.I now manage other peoples businesses for them in the construction industry.If I could get the cash together i would like to set up a shop again but I am just enjoying getting back into the hobby.cheers john.


----------

